# Amtrak App System Error



## Jack Robinson (Dec 1, 2016)

I have been unable to log in to the iPhone app for several days. I get a message that says system error try again later. I have changed my password and deleted the app and downloaded it again. Are others having this problem? Any suggestions?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Dec 1, 2016)

They just released an update that may have affected it.


----------



## bmjhagen9426 (Dec 1, 2016)

That has happened to me in the past with my IPad, when it was still running IOS6. When the app went to IOS7 and up, I stopped receiving updates, and eventually the login failure error. Good to have auto update for these kinds of mobile apps, and to keep your device up to date. You probably need IOS10 to keep your app up to date (or IOS9 if the carpet has not yet been pulled), and your IPhone can only get IOS updates so many times before having to buy a new one.


----------

